# 2005 Altima 3.5L Code P0507



## buckeye3.5L (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't search the threads, @ work: P0507 indicates idle to fast, but doesn't seem to be the case. Idles after warm up about 750-800 or so. Thought could be cold weather??? or sticking TB....is there a cleaner to run through the tank or other suggestions? I at least know about the idle relearn process....should I try that first?


----------

